# Ubuntu Help



## OOTay (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok heres the deal, I just ordered a KVM so i can switch back and forth from pcs and one of them is going to be running linux as soon as it gets here. Problem is i have partitions on the pc that im going to install Ubuntu on. When i was on the Live disc it wouldnt read my partitions, and when i was on the Knoppix live disc (debian based) it would read them.

So im wondering if ubuntu wont read NTFS partitions even if its installed? Cuase if it wont i will just install Suse which is almost the same damn thing as Knoppix. And last thing i want to do is burn 30gigs of info onto dvds.

So will ubuntu read ntfs partitions when its installed or do i have to use suse instead?


----------



## Zedicus (Oct 10, 2006)

i dont know if ubuntu does read ntfs by default but any linux distro can be made to read ntfs. and since ubuntu is debian based it shouldnt be any harder then apt-get install "ntfs read package"  i dont know the actuall package name off hand. i would bet money that its well documented in the ubuntu help forums though.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 11, 2006)

OOTay said:


> Ok heres the deal, I just ordered a KVM so i can switch back and forth from pcs and one of them is going to be running linux as soon as it gets here. Problem is i have partitions on the pc that im going to install Ubuntu on. When i was on the Live disc it wouldnt read my partitions, and when i was on the Knoppix live disc (debian based) it would read them.
> 
> So im wondering if ubuntu wont read NTFS partitions even if its installed? Cuase if it wont i will just install Suse which is almost the same damn thing as Knoppix. And last thing i want to do is burn 30gigs of info onto dvds.
> 
> So will ubuntu read ntfs partitions when its installed or do i have to use suse instead?



By default Ubuntu will not read NTFS (it can read and write to FAT32). As stated above, it can be made to read it if you look around, and I believe some Linux distros can now write to NTFS too.


----------



## OOTay (Oct 12, 2006)

hey jimmy thanks bro thats great info, im going to just convert my partitions to FAT32 then and have ubuntu install itself on my primary. really apreciate the info man thanks alot.


----------

